

Big, Big Loss for Righthaven - grellas
http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20110318/23595613558/big-big-loss-righthaven-reposting-full-article-found-to-be-fair-use.shtml

======
anigbrowl
_Mahan hasn't officially dismissed the CIO case -- he directed defense
attorneys to draft a dismissal order, which he'll sign if he approves of it._
[http://www.lasvegassun.com/news/2011/mar/18/righthaven-
loses...](http://www.lasvegassun.com/news/2011/mar/18/righthaven-loses-second-
fair-use-ruling-over-copyr/)

This surprised me. It sort of makes sense, I suppose, but I didn't realize
this was valid procedure.

